# Pc Engine English Translations



## Subzero100 (Sep 7, 2017)

Im making this post because english translations of pc engine games are kinda rare, and when somebody makes one you never really hear about it unless you are fortunate to know about romhacking.net.  One good example of this is the legend of xanadu series which looked like it would never get a english translation, but someone has been working on it for years now with a release sometime this year. The only way i found out about this was thru a nintendo fan site that was posting info for voice actors for the english dub of the game. Does anyone know of any sites where they are doing translations strictly for the pc engine or the cd games?  As far as i know the system has the best selection of games that never came out over here, and most of the pc engine's library contains  the best rpg's for that generation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2017)

Some of the best shooters/shmups too, even more if you do some light hacking work to make some great ones better or some ones with an annoying mechanic or quirk that drags the whole affair down. Such things also likely taking far less time than a full blown translation of a big script game.

Anyway I don't know why you would want to go looking for console exclusive sites for hacking. A text encoding plays out pretty similarly whether it is on a commodore64, a NES, a DS, a 360 or even a PC. Graphics are graphics and only really the number of colours of amount of sprites on screen change, a processor is almost always similar to everything else out there (and if you do a bit of general processor design and history so you are not stumped when you go from new to old and find yourself lacking some things you might have taken for granted then even better).

Or if you prefer see those game specific hacking sites (usually stuff like pokemon, mario, mario kart, fire emblem...). Seldom are they the developers of leading edge techniques, ROM explorations or general interest.

Far better to try to drum up interest on general hacking sites, though by all means have a pop at general interest sites for the console/console family in question (a lot of custom flash carts and high end emulators for the lesser known machines have work which happens on one or two sites so there are clearly some tech minded people out there).


----------



## Subzero100 (Sep 9, 2017)

All they nned to translate for me are the far east of eden series and astrailius


----------



## SubLoverD (Mar 22, 2021)

Subzero100 said:


> Im making this post because english translations of pc engine games are kinda rare, and when somebody makes one you never really hear about it unless you are fortunate to know about romhacking.net.  One good example of this is the legend of xanadu series which looked like it would never get a english translation, but someone has been working on it for years now with a release sometime this year. The only way i found out about this was thru a nintendo fan site that was posting info for voice actors for the english dub of the game. Does anyone know of any sites where they are doing translations strictly for the pc engine or the cd games?  As far as i know the system has the best selection of games that never came out over here, and most of the pc engine's library contains  the best rpg's for that generation.



Haven't seen anything about the translation?


----------

